# What the heck, CQP or Topline Cranks?



## takenomorimonster (Jan 22, 2007)

I picked up a set of cranks from a guy who says, "You can have my Graftons." I take em, I know these are not Grafton. I 'm thinkin they are Topline until I find a german dude listing what looks exactly like mine as a CQP. So, guys, what is the crank I have? I am polishing it up, making it look shinier than Darth Vaders helmet and I am curious as to what I am spending a little time on. Thanks.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

*cranks*

I think they're Topline's.


----------



## curve (Jan 8, 2006)

They are Graftons. These are the first version, called Grafton Speed Sticks. They were manaufactured by Topline, before they started to market the cranks under their own name.

BTW, they look lovely


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

curve said:



> They are Graftons. These are the first version, called Grafton Speed Sticks. They were manaufactured by Topline, before they started to market the cranks under their own name


how can you tell between these Graftons and Topline?


----------



## takenomorimonster (Jan 22, 2007)

Yeah, it's a mystery to me too. The guy I got em from and the shop guy who got them for the guy who gave em to me both said Grafton but they look like Topline when I checked the Bikepro.com site. How in tarnations is one to know?


----------



## curve (Jan 8, 2006)

takenomorimonster said:


> ... but they look like Topline when I checked the Bikepro.com site. How in tarnations is one to know?


Telling everyone how to distinguish the early Graftons from the later Toplines would be too easy 
But it shouldn't be too difficult, just compare the cranks shown above with some Toplines.
Hint: there are two differences!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Those are either Graftons or Toplines. The only way to tell them apart would be if you had the original packaging. Both were made by Topline. Grafton sold that crank first, then they had a falling out and Topline began selling them. After that Grafton changed their crank design... I think Grafton only sold these for one year and that was 1991.


----------



## curve (Jan 8, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> The only way to tell them apart would be if you had the original packaging.


This is NOT true. Come on


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

curve said:


> Telling everyone how to distinguish the early Graftons from the later Toplines would be too easy
> But it shouldn't be too difficult, just compare the cranks shown above with some Toplines.
> Hint: there are two differences!


Hmm. Never knew there was a difference between the two. Maybe its in the spider?

Maybe you could provide a pic of the Topline version since the average guy cant tell them apart anyway.


----------



## curve (Jan 8, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Hmm. Never knew there was a difference between the two. Maybe its in the spider?
> 
> Maybe you could provide a pic of the Topline version since the average guy cant tell them apart anyway.


Let's wait a few hours 
If nobody knows, I'll solve the mystery


----------



## 57-180 (Jan 22, 2006)

One difference is the Allen bolt on the spider. My toplines have a pin. Still digging on #2.


----------



## 57-180 (Jan 22, 2006)

I believe that my toplines are flat behind where the pedal threads into the crankarm not ball shaped like the ones in the picture.


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

The difference is at the back of the pedal thread. Toplines are "flat" and Grafton Speed Stix are "round".


----------



## curve (Jan 8, 2006)

57-180 said:


> One difference is the Allen bolt on the spider. My toplines have a pin. Still digging on #2.


#1 correct!
The later Topline splines are said to be titanium.


57-180 said:


> I believe that my toplines are flat behind where the pedal threads into the crankarm not ball shaped like the ones in the picture.


#2 correct!
The early cranks required very wide bottom bracket axles, because the ball shaped pedal areas often hit the chain stays when pedalling ...

Perfect
:thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

curve said:


> #1 correct!
> The later Topline splines are said to be titanium.
> 
> #2 correct!
> ...


Man you guys are good. Our team was sponsored by Grafton in 91 so shame on me.


----------



## curve (Jan 8, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I think Grafton only sold these for one year and that was 1991 ... Man you guys are good. Our team was sponsored by Grafton in 91 so shame on me.


That's right, they appeared early in 1991. What team did you ride for? I would love to hear some stories from the past  Did you meet John Grafton? I am quite sure he wouldn't know the Topline difference either  I heard that he hardly invented anything, but let others do both the designs and manufacturing. Anyway, I love these old Grafton parts :thumbsup:


----------



## 57-180 (Jan 22, 2006)

Forgot I had this in my members gallery. Unfortunately no back side shots until I get home. Never knew they were almost the same as those graftons!


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

My Toplines are in a landfill somewhere; cracked under the bb taper.


----------



## takenomorimonster (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks, guys. You all rock.


----------



## neveride (Feb 7, 2004)

But....

In '91, the day I was leaving for college, my Topline cranks, ordered directly from Topline and arriving with a Topline sticker, had the same allen bolt, and the round ball head (and did require a wide bb spindle). 

The superlights I later bought did have the flat head.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

My pictures aren't so great, but some cranks from the family.

These should be Toplines:
http://neko.afraid.org/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=1506

These should be Graftons:
http://neko.afraid.org/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=1542


----------

